# RJ D's 5 track covered staging yard !!



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So, RJ we know you've been playing ( using) this new staging yard.








What do you think!
How is holding up to the weather?










Sean


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean its doing very well as we have had a lot of rain and also snow. Just waiting for the warmer weather to get out and paint it. I love playing with the 5 way. Later RJD


----------

